# lost a tooth



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, I just noticed Axel was playing with something on the floor and when I examined it closer, I recognized that it was one of his teeth( looks like a molar). Axel is 5 months old now, so just wondering is this common for puppies to loose their teeth? (at this age)


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax began loosing his teeth between 5 and 6 months.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Very common. Pumpkin was still losing some teeth at 5m. We had a couple of days where I would find one, sometimes 2, on the floor. Bloody chew toys were always a clue to be looking. Totally normal as long as Axel is in no pain & w/out swelling or abscess. I always look forward to a pup losing all the "staple" teeth, but I sure do miss the puppy breath! Newborns & puppy breath are 2 heaven sent smells


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, thanks, much appreciated. (I was alittle worried) If I put his tooth under his pillow tonight will the puppy fairy come? haha


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Put it in his bowl and replace it at night with a steak.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Holly's 5m now and has been loosing hers since 4m's!

Started loosing her front teeth first, all her big front teeth are in in the front now. She still has some to go on the back ones. Same thing, bloody toys and stuffed animals. I think shes glad to get em out I know they were really bothering her when she would be eating. She kept pawing her sides of her mouth. Its crazy how fast they come back in once the baby ones come out!


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Usually it's b/w 16-22 weeks they start losing their teeth. Mac lost his first (one of the fangs) at 12 weeks (little early). Lots of times they just ingest them and you won't even notice..(until they stop feeling like tacs..haha)....Just keep checking and feeling them daily to make sure of no infections (redness/tenderness). Otherwise I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley started loosing hers around 5 months as well. Her toys were covered in blood. We actually found alot of hers. I was surprised. Her molars just finished coming in. The trainer said they usually take longer. What helped Holley was a Chilly Bone (soft toy shaped like a bone that you wet and then freeze). She used that nonstop during the worst of it.


----------

